

Show HN: Who would use this Internet usage dashboard? - ryno2019
http://i.imgur.com/8n5DbwB.png

======
bt3
Looks good! For me, since this appears to be a desktop/ laptop dashboard
(versus mobile let's say), I wouldn't I have much need in knowing how much
data I was using. Unlike my capped mobile plan, at least in the US, there are
no data caps and as such, the tracking of this kind of information serves no
purpose beyond personal reasons (e.g. "Wow, I spend a lot of time on
YouTube.")

------
27182818284
Looks pretty, but I have no use for it. In general, though, admin interfaces
do sell. I myself and colleagues I know have all bought admin interfaces from
wrapbootstrap to save time. If you can modify it to be something like that I
think the likelihood of sales would increase.

------
ryno2019
I'm thinking about building a simple program and backend that lets you easily
view your internet usage and performance from anywhere.

~~~
klhutchins
Is this being tracked by each device? I'm interested in my usage out of
curiosity, and I'm able to see the info from my home router. I can use
glasswire to track my windows devices and pinpoint services using the network.
The router is currently my only way to see other home devices such as the
cable box/tv/chromecast/nest. If I could upload a log from my router, then
this would be a nicer view. But I also don't want to upload too much data to a
3rd party...

